# Hornet Versus Fly...No contest!



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

This Hornet flew around searching a bush in front of me, until it caught the poor fly in its grasp, it then set about eating it...

I got a few shots.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Impressive! Very impressive :notworthy::no1:

Hornets are scary big fuggers aren't they?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Fantastic shots


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Crab Man said:


> Impressive! Very impressive :notworthy::no1:
> 
> Hornets are scary big fuggers aren't they?


Cheers...And yes, they are a bit scary:whistling2:...In the 2nd pic down, i had to get right underneath the hornet, and i was hoping that it didnt drop on me...Ive seen a lot of hornets this year(Ive even seen them in my back garden, eating plum cherries) but the garden shots i took were not up close/macro like these ones had to be...There were several others buzzing around me at the same time, so i kept looking around at them too, i didnt want to get stung!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sarasin said:


> Fantastic shots


Thanks...I have recently taken heaps more Hornet pics, Ive found a really good location for them local to me, but when trying for close up shots, it can be a little nerve racking when there are up to 6 of them buzzing around you!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers...And yes, they are a bit scary:whistling2:...In the 2nd pic down, i had to get right underneath the hornet, and i was hoping that it didnt drop on me...Ive seen a lot of hornets this year(Ive even seen them in my back garden, eating plum cherries) but the garden shots i took were not up close/macro like these ones had to be...There were several others buzzing around me at the same time, so i kept looking around at them too, i didnt want to get stung!


I wonder how their sting would compare to that of a wasp. 
I remember having to evict one from my flat once - caught it in a cricket tub and could see what appeared to be the beast trying to sting the tub. That stinger was huge and had a lot of venom coming from it!! Ouch!!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Very impressive photos.Funnily enough Hornets are absent from this part of Wales.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking pics, mae. Been a good while since I last seen a hornet.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow cool shots


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Great shots,we get loads where we live,im sick of them makeing nests in my sheds! :lol2:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Crab Man said:


> I wonder how their sting would compare to that of a wasp.
> I remember having to evict one from my flat once - caught it in a cricket tub and could see what appeared to be the beast trying to sting the tub. That stinger was huge and had a lot of venom coming from it!! Ouch!!


I got stung by 3 wasps(all at the same time, when I was a kid) but Im betting a Hornet sting could just be worse?!...
Whilst taking most of these shots, I was wearing just shorts and a t-shirt, and leaning right into the bush, and I was pretty close to these hornets at times, so I was aware of my surroundinds...There were heaps of wasps in the area too!!! 



Woodsman said:


> Very impressive photos.Funnily enough Hornets are absent from this part of Wales.


Cheers, its been a good year for Hornets in Kent...



fergie said:


> Cracking pics, mae. Been a good while since I last seen a hornet.


I'd trade some of my hornets, for some of your birds any day mate: victory:



xvickyx said:


> wow cool shots


Cheers, I'll post some more then...



vogelport said:


> Great shots,we get loads where we live,im sick of them makeing nests in my sheds! :lol2:


Thanks...I dont think Ive seen a nest myself...


Several more pics then...


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> I got stung by 3 wasps(all at the same time, when I was a kid) but Im betting a Hornet sting could just be worse?!...
> Whilst taking most of these shots, I was wearing just shorts and a t-shirt, and leaning right into the bush, and I was pretty close to these hornets at times, so I was aware of my surroundinds...There were heaps of wasps in the area too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Their nest's are very small but my god when you knock them,hundreds fly out! Pretty scarey :lol2:


----------

